

C++1y Automatic Type Deduction - adamnemecek
http://bulldozer00.com/2013/12/11/c1y-automatic-type-deduction/

======
jjaredsimpson
Seriously. a bunch of snow that follows my mouse around. why?

coming from haskell. i'm glad auto seems to be working better.

------
ggchappell
So, is the author wanting people to read the article or watch the snow?

This might be a good article. Dunno. It's full of distracting snow.

